# Late 1920’s Very Early  30’s Start of the Airflow -Believed to be Garton Tricycle with Winged Crank Guards



## cr250mark (Jan 1, 2020)

Early Tricycle - believe to be late 20’s very early 30’s 
Believe to Be Garton - Right on the split of rear frame there is a remnant of a 5 sided looks to be shield logo 
American National had some similar tricycles Of this Era  , bars look Garton .
Please leave feedback or input !
Wrong seat But looks cool ,  it’s original should be a all metal Seat with a single flat spring Holding a fixed 3/8” post .
Seat Should have front and rear pointed design  , kind of sleek for its times , airflow or tear drop shaped .
Should have originally had teardrop pedals and grips.  
This item still contains some of it’s original red and cream paint 
Good rubber 
Very cool sleek - lower winged Crank guards 
Missing second correct neck bolt - hardware 
I’m sure there was a collar of some sort or maybe simply bolts with washers

See few of these around and wanted to Use as reference 
Enjoy 
Thanks 

Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 1, 2020)

Mark, where do you keep finding these rare goodies? You're right about the seat looking cool...I was thinking it was original by the streamlined design until I read your text. My guess would have been Garton based on the straight front fork alone, which was a design feature they used on tricycles over many years.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 1, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Mark, where do you keep finding these rare goodies? You're right about the seat looking cool...I was thinking it was original by the streamlined design until I read your text. My guess would have been Garton based on the straight front fork alone, which was a design feature they used on tricycles over many years.
> 
> Dave





Thank you Dave 
Appreciate your input , I was hoping some others may kick in some Good info. 
These old ones are hard to nail down.
Most of the characteristics I thought seemed to point to garton but not always 100%
Dave , 
As far as your question I have a lot of good connections especially within the 4-5 hour travel circle around where I live. 
Seasonal business and Love to Travel !
I also think between , Chicago , Indiana , Michigan and Ohio boy,  these states were pumping out a lot and if not a good majority of bicycles , tricycles and other killer Riding toys early in the days.  
But just like everyone else man I still get my Dry spells !! Seem to come in spurts .

Just seem to be in a decent location for this Hobby ! 

Mark


----------



## Casper (Jan 2, 2020)

I have one too!!

View attachment 1117708


----------



## Casper (Jan 2, 2020)

Oops


----------

